# Motobecane Cafe Sprint 2010 set up.



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Ordered my wife a large 2010 Cafe Sprint. I wanted her to have a fast bike, but she did not want drop handles. In fact, when we got got the bike set up, she insisted on having the adjustable stem in the full upright position. And, after the first ride I had to change to flat bar to a mtb handle bar so she could be even more upright position. But how she is happy!

Anyway, we ordered the bike on Monday night and is shipped on Tuesday. It arrived in FLA from TX on Friday. The box was undamaged, as was the bike inside. Assembly was uneventful, but the shifters and brake handles appeared to be placed in an unusual position on the flat bar. It was a bit confusing to figure out which way the flat bar was to go on the stem, and I had to look at the web site photos a few times to get it right.

The wheels were dead on true, and the only odd thing was that the front break cable was never trimmed. The brakes were not adjusted properly but the shfiters were spot on right out of the box.

The bike came with pedal clips but the wife opted for another set with powerstraps. I just ordered Nashbar Rodeo SPD/Platforms that will go with her Nashbar sandals. Just have to get her out on the football field for a few hours of practice to get used to the SPDs.

The stock bike w/o the pedals is 22.5 lbs for the lg frame. The stock seat is crappy, and was far too uncomfortable for my princess. I installed the seat from our comfort hybrids which is fairly large and well padded such that she is comfortable riding with padded cycling shorts, and I can ride comfortably with regular shorts.

When she arrived home from work I did the initial set up. Later I set the set height so that she had a 27.5 deg leg bend. That seat position works ok for me too.

The front fork is carbon, and is painted in blue on the top fading to natural black on the bottom, unlike the photos which show an all black fork. It is very sharp.

The frame appears to be a modifed CX frame with the rear brake cable running on the top of the top bar. The front and rear shifter cables run under the down tube so technically it's not a true CX frame. It comes with stock mtb brakes that stop the bike on a dime. It comes with stock Kenda 28 mm tires, and it's very comfortable over less than smooth roads (pavers, rough roads, etc)

I've had the opportunity to ride the bike a couple of times, once for 11 mi and again for 26. The bike is fast and the brakes and shifters are crisp and dependable. The only complaint so far is a "rattling" noise coming from some where in the front. My wife seems to think it's in the right shifter or brake. I'll be investigating that noise today.

Overall we are very satisfied so far with the bike. I'm excited that I have a bike that I can jump on and ride to the bank, store, gym, etc, with out putting on my shoes and cycling shorts. 

This is our 2nd BD moto. I got an Immortal Pro last May '09 and I have been very happy with the bike so far. 

I like BD myself, but honestly, it's not for everyone. I think you get a lot of bike for the $, but you are on your own. I can do most all of my own wrenching, but if I had to depend on someone else, a bike from a good dependable LBS provides good value too. You might get a little less in terms of bike, but you get a whole lot more in terms of advise, support, etc.


----------

